# Literary Manuvers AUG 2019 Prompt Voting



## velo (Jul 22, 2019)

Guys, no idea what happened.  I though I posted this on Saturday but failed to verify Not getting off to a stellar start for my first LM.  

I'll close the voting Fri 26JUL at 2000 PDT (UTC-8 )

For option 6 the full prompt is 

Where do you do your best writing? (Write a believable story about a writer writing from the strangest place on earth. You pick where)


----------



## SueC (Jul 22, 2019)

Velo, not a criticism AT ALL. You are doing an amazing job. I just had a question, to be sure I know the ground rules. I had suggest a prompt earlier this month and almost immediately got 4 seconds. I don't see it on the list, so I am wondering if it just wasn't right for LM. It was a quote from a movie. I was just trying to find something that was more than two or three words, but since it wasn't included on the list above, I am wondering if there is now a limit to the number of suggestions, or does a lengthy quote simply not work? I don't want to keep searching for alternatives, if they really aren't helpful. Thanks and keep up the good work! 



> "There are two possibilities . . .either we are alone in the universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying." _Arthur G. Clark
> 
> (Sir Arthur Charles Clarke CBE FRAS was a British science fiction writer, science writer and futurist, inventor, undersea explorer, and television series host.)_


----------



## Mish (Jul 22, 2019)

Velo,

I think you are doing a great job!



velo said:


> I'll close the voting Fri 26JUN at 2000 PDT (UTC-8 )



I think it's so cool that you've invented a time machine that works only in the confines of this thread. Let's do it! This Friday we party like it's June 26th all over again!


----------



## Mish (Jul 22, 2019)

SueC said:


> "There are two possibilities . . .either we are alone in the universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying." _Arthur G. Clark_



Only two?

I can see a lot more possibilities than that:

1. We are in Schrödinger's cat present, we are both alone and not alone in the Universe at the same time.
2. We are alone in Universe A and not alone in the Universe B. But which Universe do we inhabit? (A, B, both A and B, other?)
3. We are a dream of a future generation, technically we do not yet exist.
4. We are a virtual history simulation of our race, we are alone or not alone in the Universe depending on the mood of our programmers.
5. We are in between of Universes where everything is hybrid. 
6. The Universe is inside of us.


----------



## velo (Jul 22, 2019)

SueC said:


> Velo, not a criticism AT ALL. You are doing an amazing job. I just had a question, to be sure I know the ground rules. I had suggest a prompt earlier this month and almost immediately got 4 seconds. I don't see it on the list, so I am wondering if it just wasn't right for LM. It was a quote from a movie. I was just trying to find something that was more than two or three words, but since it wasn't included on the list above, I am wondering if there is now a limit to the number of suggestions, or does a lengthy quote simply not work? I don't want to keep searching for alternatives, if they really aren't helpful. Thanks and keep up the good work!




Sue, apologies.  I was a little upset that the poll didn't post on Saturday and must have rushed, missing it this time around.  I'll forward to BD and be sure it's automatically included next month.


----------



## velo (Jul 22, 2019)

Mish said:


> Velo,
> 
> I think you are doing a great job!
> 
> ...





Well, I didn't just drop that ball...








When is BD back so the LM will run smoothly again?


----------



## SueC (Jul 22, 2019)

No worries! I just wanted to be sure I was doing it right. Continue on - and thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Mish (Jul 22, 2019)

velo said:


> Well, I didn't just drop that ball...



Now I feel bad. 

You are doing a great job though Velo!

Don't mind me, I'll just find a place to hide somewhere.


----------



## velo (Jul 23, 2019)

Nah, don't feel bad.  Just having a laugh at myself.  When I rush attention to detail goes out the window.


----------



## Periander (Jul 24, 2019)

Poll results are hidden even AFTER we've voted?  Sneaky!


----------



## SueC (Jul 30, 2019)

This is a quote by someone else, not me.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 1, 2019)

Let me know once the August LM competition thread is posted and I'll put together the ad art. Looks like the winner is "Dead and Dreaming", so I just need the deadline.


----------

